# Lekka Vapors - Mixed Berry



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

Anyone have stock?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Anyone have stock?


 
Tested that exact juice today... very nice in the Magma!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tested that exact juice today... very nice in the Magma!


 
Love it! I generally like the stronger berry tastes. I am currently vaping VM - Berry Blaze and allthough it is very good, I can't seem to taste the berries as good as in Lekka Vapors Mixed Berries...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tested that exact juice today... very nice in the Magma!


Also used it in my Omega and Stillare V2. Very very nice dripping juice!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Yes sir... Have the full lekka vapors range in stock 

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=lekka-vapors-mixed-berry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Wow, @ShaneW 
Didnt realise you became a retailer
Congrats bud. All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (2/8/14)

Thanks @Silver have been very quiet... setting things up and waiting for the launch. 
Unfortunately SARS is taking their sweet time with my imports license... I have a few amazing things to show you guys soon.


----------



## keeganvaper (2/8/14)

Whatsapp @Tristan 0813798797 

I got my mix berry on thursday soo far its the best i tasted !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Yes sir... Have the full lekka vapors range in stock
> 
> http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=lekka-vapors-mixed-berry


Thank you sir, will have a look see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

keeganvaper said:


> Whatsapp @Tristan 0813798797
> 
> I got my mix berry on thursday soo far its the best i tasted !!!


Thanks, @Tristan is the owner right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks, @Tristan is the owner right?


never mind, answered my own question.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## keeganvaper (2/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> never mind, answered my own question.


Thats correct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

ShaneW said:


> Thanks @Silver have been very quiet... setting things up and waiting for the launch.
> Unfortunately SARS is taking their sweet time with my imports license... I have a few amazing things to show you guys soon.



Super stuff Shane
Sounds great


----------



## ET (2/8/14)

smells devine, tasted awesome yesterday even when dripped in rob's menthol infused magma, can't wait to fill up a reo bottle and klap it good and proper. think this juice is a definite winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/8/14)

ET said:


> smells devine, tasted awesome yesterday even when dripped in rob's menthol infused magma, can't wait to fill up a reo bottle and klap it good and proper. think this juice is a definite winner


I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/8/14)

oh yeah, vaping the stuff now. its super tasty

Reactions: Like 2


----------

